# Flash - Fire HD down $40



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Amazon has the Fire HD on sale for $159.  Guess the rumored new model(s) are getting near! 

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-HD/dp/B0083PWAPW/ref=tsm_1_fb_s_fire_mr8936


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Tough decision; 8 gig Fire or 16 gig Fire HD for same price!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am waiting for the Fire HD 9" to go on sale. Then I will be in! I have the Fire 7", and am ready to go HD.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

On sale again today.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I see the Fire HD is on sale now for 159.  That is tempting for what it does.  I have the regular Fire, but with 16 gig instead of 8, a camera, HD, and stereo sound I might get one.
Will they have a limited number of them and then no longer offer that same price.  I read the thread about the new model and what it might have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At this point only Amazon knows the plan. But the rumors are certainly strong that they'll soon announce new Fires. With lots of speculation about features it may have.

I don't normally give a lot of credence to rumors -- sometimes they're right, sometimes wrong and, in my experience, there are always one or two things that end up being a complete surprise.  But I would not advise buying a Fire at the moment. Even if they're not right about what new models might feature, I do think it's fairly probable that there will be new models within a month or so. And, even then, probably will still be selling the older models at the same price. So, unless you _need_ it _now_, I'd wait.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am waiting for the Fire HD 9" to go on sale. Then I will be in! I have the Fire 7", and am ready to go HD.


Jane, you can trade in your original Fire for $100 off the 9" Fire HD if that interests you.
Paula


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merging two threads about the Fire price reduction -- sorry for any confusion.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Did the price go back up today?  I saw the price today was $199 again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Did the price go back up today? I saw the price today was $199 again.


Then, yes, it went back up.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, so much for that idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> Well, so much for that idea.


It could drop again before the announcement of a new model. . . . keep an eye on it.


----------

